# Hunters & Gun Collectors Sat. 4/14 at 3PM



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We are hosting another gathering of Florida House of Representatives, District 2 Voters this Saturday. We have invited Mr. Alex Andrade who is a candidate to join us.

Y'all are invited. Weather permitting it will be on our covered deck by the BSH. Pix are on my last post re: Oldephartz Phorum 

I don't feel it is "political" to talk about hunting, guns, 2nd Amendment and people who will protect our rights.








We will have some "Bambi Chili" to share, BYOB

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We must assure that we have elected representatives in Tallahassee who will support our right to keep our guns, so we can pursue legal uses, like hunting, target shooting and home protection.

Come and join us Saturday afternoon.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I just talked to Mr. Alex Andrade and he will be here - Rain or Shine. The spousal unit has the "Bambi Chili" prepared and she is making cornbread.

Come on over and bring any Florida House District 2 Voters.


----------

